# I want to build a Yurt in your town



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

Found an interesting website that assists folks that want to build and live in a Yurt; based on the 2003 Building Codes;

http://yurtinfo.org/buildingcodes.php

While, probably not a request for permit that you will receive in "the big city"; you may see this in your jurisdiction in smaller communities.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Yankee (Aug 16, 2010)

. . . . I want one in the worst way


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been asked 3 times to approve a yurt and none of them could provide engineered documentation meeting snow and seismic loads for this area.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember there were a few threads in the ICC forums dealing with them. But I don't feel like putting myself through the hell of going there to look them up.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2010)

Accessory building, limited sq. ft.

No permit req'd


----------



## jim baird (Aug 16, 2010)

A state park near here erected some for "camping", and offered them for rent.  They have adjacent decks and outdoor grills...have only second hand reports, but I think that part of the park recently closed because the state is going so broke...


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2010)

jim baird said:
			
		

> A state park near here erected some for "camping", and offered them for rent.  They have adjacent decks and outdoor grills...have only second hand reports, but I think that part of the park recently closed because the state is going so broke...


Are there Yurts there?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2010)

Mark

The ones that where proposed to me where well over 120 sq ft and wanted to use them as a home office, guest quarters and a school house for 12 kids ages 4 to 10. If it was a shed or playhouse and was less than 120 sq ft I would agree with you.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Aug 16, 2010)

Had one proposed here for A-2 but went away when we moved to Chapter 24 of the fire code. Came back for R-2 but zoning stopped that.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, Mark...thought it was understood.  "...erected some _yurts_..." is what was meant.


----------



## FredK (Aug 17, 2010)

Did approve a couple way back in the 90's well before the energy code came along.  Got the people to get it designed for the wind and snow load and a floor.  Should have seen the inspector's face when he came in to report on it.

As for me, I like them.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Aug 17, 2010)

I inspected a really big one at the Post Ranch Resort in Big Sur, Ca. about 10 years ago. I was not the plans examiner so I am not sure what information was required at that time. I think it was meant for meetings, pow wows, assembly type things like that, not for living in permanently. Pretty cool!

GPE


----------



## texasbo (Aug 17, 2010)

These yurts of which you speak; are you referring to Kirgiz Yurts, Two-Tiered (Uzbek) Yurt, or the more common Mongolian Yurt? Which of these yurts do you wish to build in my town, Uncle Bob?

And those of you who seem to be fond of these yurts, the same question goes out to you: which type of yurt do you prefer?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 17, 2010)

Texasbo,

I just want to build a yurt;

In a meadow, upon the dirt.

By a stream, or river near,

Beneath the stars, where the air is clear.

I just want to build a yurt,

In a meadow, upon the dirt.

Where the sun shines bright,

And, the moon gives light.

I just want to build a yurt,

In a meadow, upon the dirt.

Where the rain gives life,

And, there is no strife.

I just want to build a yurt.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Aug 17, 2010)

Uncle Bob

Breath deep, and back  away from the computer.......


----------



## texasbo (Aug 18, 2010)

The following is the product of delirium created by a grueling budget hearing on Monday night, a marathon Council meeting on Tuesday night, with a crappy day of political assclownery wedged in-between, and with apologies to the late Doctor, God rest his soul.

Bob I Be:

An Excerpt from 'The Yurt On The Dirt'

I do not like yurts, Bob I Be

I do not like them, don't you see?

I do not Like them where the sun shines bright

I do not like them where the moon gives light

I do not like them and it's no pity,

I will not allow yurts in my city

I do not like yurts, Bob I Be

Yurts don't comply with the ICC



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Texasbo,I just want to build a yurt;
> 
> In a meadow, upon the dirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwood (Aug 18, 2010)

bravo! pure entertainment here! :mrgreen: lmao


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 18, 2010)

Well is the permanent membrane structure permitted or not?  I would like to know for when I decide to make a move   

Please refer to specific section.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 18, 2010)

The structural evaluation of yurts is a non trivial task.  The use of common analytical tools would be excessively conservative.  If you used the most sophistical analysis programs around you would probably still underestimate the ability of the yurt to resist the required loads.

If the proposed yurt can be justified structurally based on analyises I would have be comfortable with their usage.

I suggest that the most effective approach would be to justify them based on testing but that might be rather involved depending on how sophisticated the seismic testing would be.

You should give consideration to the fact that these structures have been used for many years in mongolia.  But the historical record needs to be used with a grain of salt.  Will the yurts being proposed be constructed and maintained the same as they were in Mongolia?  What was the likelyhood of failures of yurts in mongolia and how does that relate to the expectations of the code?  Were the loads the yurts in mongolia were subject to less than or equivalent to the local loads?  Some of the snow loads in the Lake Tahoe region may be in excess of those expected in mongolia.

In spite of these concerns I personaly would  cut them more slack if the structure were located such that failures did not have an impact on their neighbors, the owners lived in the yurt, and they were aware of the heightened risk.  How to make this work in the context of the adopted regulations is a different topic.  If the yurt was taken down and reassembled each year they possibly could be considered a temporary structure and posibly fal off of your radar


----------



## texasbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya, well, that's all real nice Mark, but you've missed the obvious questions. For instance, how accurate are Mongolian statistics relative to the following: fatalities from kitchen fires as compared to garage fires (and the obvious follow-up question, what type of separation is required between a yurt garage and yurt living quarters, as well as the fire loading of transportation and fuel in the yurt garage, specifically being Mongolian horses, goats, sheep, camels and stockpiled range grasses) ; The construction of stairs (ladders?) between yurt ground floor and yurt attic; and lastly, whether or not handrails are required between a yurt porch and yurt yards.

I think you're being excessively conservative in the assembly/disassembly cycle. Instead of yearly, I would argue monthly, or at the very least to coincide with the migration habits of the Mongolian Gazelle Antelope. I would, at the very least, consult Simpson for specific information regarding the wear and tear of the cycle on the structural connections. Does the phrase "Mongolian Hyatt" mean nothing to you?

I would also suggest consulting a Design Professional, such as a Professional Building Designer.

Sorry guys; I know you serious types are wishing we would take this to off-topic, but I'm just letting off a little steam here.


----------



## FredK (Aug 19, 2010)

Well it was kind of like the other guy showing up with straw bale home design.  We went to alternate materials, design and methods of construction.  IIRC there was some engineering for the yurt ans it had walls and floor made from wood the roof was the alternate material.

As to straw bale stuff that was post and beam and staw infill mostly and one where the wall was the structure.  All interesting to work with the builder/owner on getting their "dream home" done.

Thinking inside the box is easy going out is harder.

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been approved. An alternative material, design or method of construction shall be approved where the building official finds that the proposed design is satisfactory and complies with the intent of the provisions of this code, and that the material, method or work offered is, for the purpose intended, at least the equivalent of that prescribed in this code.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2010)

FredK,

Man, that's beautiful country;

http://www.city-data.com/city/Apache-Junction-Arizona.html

A Yurt should be ok in Apache, Junction;

(click on picture to enlarge)





Fred's office is around the right side; up stairs.

You've got one nice place to live;

http://www.apachejunctioncoc.com/

Ya'll are growing pretty fast;

Estimated median house or condo value in 2008: $163,421 (it was $74,000 in 2000)

Uncle Bob


----------

